# Two Fox Newsman Kidnapped in Gaza Strip



## armyvern (14 Aug 2006)

Two Employees of Fox News were ambushed and kidnapped from their vehicle in the Gaza strip. No claims yet of responsibility. This occured right outside the a Palestinian Security Services building.  :

Reprinted under the fairdealings.....

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060814/fox_kidnapping_060814/20060814?hub=TopStories



> FOX News journalists kidnapped in Gaza: reports
> Updated Mon. Aug. 14 2006 4:17 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Aug 2006)

Was it Geraldo?   >


----------



## DSB (28 Aug 2006)

In my eyes missionary work is bad enough....this force conversion stuff is the next level.  How does that even make theological sense?  If anything it makes those thugs look like bigger clowns.

DSB


----------



## Trinity (28 Aug 2006)

Some one please show me where it says "forced conversion".

I didn't see that in the article.  Was it somewhere else?


----------



## DSB (28 Aug 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/frontpage/story/0,,1859768,00.html

Freed Fox pair tell of kidnap torment before forced conversion to Islam 

· Journalists speak of relief after Gaza abduction 
· Palestinian PM denies captors linked to al-Qaida 

Rory McCarthy in Jerusalem
Monday August 28, 2006
The Guardian 


Two journalists from the American Fox News channel were freed unharmed in Gaza yesterday after being forced at gunpoint to convert to Islam at the end of a two-week kidnapping ordeal.
Hours before their release, the two men appeared in a video, dressed in Arab robes. They announced their conversion and criticised American and British foreign policy in the Middle East

the article goes on


----------



## Trinity (28 Aug 2006)

Thanks

some conversion...  

If anything, it just hurt their cause by forced conversion.


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Aug 2006)

These two guys were very lucky. Had they been taken in Iraq they would have died, no question. My hat is off to journalists who try to do wartime reporting. But a little common sense should be followed, a US TV crew probably shouldnt be reporting on the muslim side of any conflict - too much of a target. The Palestinians and Hizbollah see the value of western reporters, the ones in Iraq/Afghanistan are not so enlightened. Journalists need to be very careful if they want to stay alive.


----------

